# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Хакерами доработан способ обхода активации Windows Vista

## SDA

В сети появилась очередная хакерская работа - полностью автоматизированный кряк для обхода 30-дневного оценочного периода полноценной работы Windows Vista.

Таким образом, еще до начала розничных продаж Windows Vista, запланированных на 30 января, найден метод обхода процедуры активации (так называемый "timer crack"), позволяющий полноценно работь с операционной системой практически вечно и при этом упрощенный (в применении) до максимума.

Прошлые варианты timer crack предполагали проведение пользователем определенных действий, включая замену файлов уровня ядра и изменение значений системного реестра, но теперь для остановки счетчиков, отсчитывающих 30 дней, достаточно всего одной манипуляции - клика по выпущенному хакерами исполняемому файлу, который в автоматическом режиме выполнит все, что нужно...

Кстати, Windows Vista пока установлена лишь у энтузиастов, поэтому, думается, имеет смысл рассказать о том, что представляет собой ограниченный режим работы этой операционной системы, в который она переходит через 30 дней после установки в случае, если не проведена активация:

при очередной перезагрузке появится окно с предложением или ввести ключ и активировать ОС, или перейти в ограниченный режим работы.
В случае выбора второго варианта запустится веб-браузер, который перенаправит пользователя на соответствующую страницу сайта Microsoft; рабочий стол и панель задач с кнопкой Пуск "исчезнут", исчезут и все имеющие в Висте красивости графического интерфейса.

Естественно, браузером можно будет открывать и любые другие веб-сайты, т.е. на первый взгляд может показаться, что единственное, на что сгодится "ограниченная" Vista, так это интернет-серфинг, но на самом деле это не так. Дело в том, что любые другие установленные программы тоже можно запускать (через меню браузера файл -> открыть), но это, как вы понимаете, не сказать что очень уж удобно...

Softodrom.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sunix

могу сказать, что есть официальный (без кавычек) способ работать в висте неограниченное время. где-то раз в месяц писать в командной строке
*slmgr.vbs -rearm*
и это будет сбрасывать счетчик на след. 30 дней

----------


## aintrust

> ...
> где-то раз в месяц писать в командной строке
> *slmgr.vbs -rearm*
> ...


Подобным способом можно "перевооружить" (сделать "rearm") Widows Vista не более 3-х раз. Подробности - на сайте Майкрософта и, в сжатой форме, вот тут: Windows Vista Activation Grace Period and 5 License States Explained.

----------


## rav

Всё равно рано или поздно полноценно заломают. Правда, придётся что-то делать с обновлениями...

----------


## aintrust

Так в обновлениях и есть основная проблема...

----------


## Sunix

а еще говорят что кол-во "rearm" зависит от параметра в реестре
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SL
"SkipRearm"

[offtop]ваще наболт эту висту, неудержался[/offtop]

----------


## sergey_gum

imho виста до как минимум первого SP будет неюзабельна............

----------


## Ego1st

У меня вообще по поводу висты сомнения, а стоит ли её ставить даже с 1-2sp.. помойму легче уже линукс начать юзать..

----------


## sergey_gum

*Ego1st*
Учитывая наличие в висте DRM, можно и на линукс перейти......я вот уже полгода на втором компе юзаю Suse Linux(ныне openSUSE), скажу честно, консолью не пользовался ни разу............да и если захочется 3D Desktop на скажем, GF2MX, то можно поставить beryl, причем десктом на самом деле 3D, а не как в висте полупрозрачность и переключение между окнами по Win+Tab  :20:

----------


## Ego1st

Я это прекрастно знаю..)) 
это я вообщем намекаю другим пользователям..))

----------


## Палыч

Вроде как Мандриву называют главной конкуренткой Висты. Народ в Сети отзывается о Мандриве очень положительно. Говорят, что и красивая, и дружелюбная, и устанавливается легко.
Прикупить диск что-ли...
Интересно, как там VPN настраивается?

----------


## sergey_gum

> Вроде как Мандриву называют главной конкуренткой Висты. Народ в Сети отзывается о Мандриве очень положительно. Говорят, что и красивая, и дружелюбная, и устанавливается легко.
> Прикупить диск что-ли...
> Интересно, как там VPN настраивается?


Ну мандрива это вобще сказка :Smiley:   На DVD с дистрибутивом очень много софта на все случаи жизни, средства настройки сети из GUI такие, что ХРень с вистой курят в коридоре.......про 3D Desktop я уже писал......

----------


## Ego1st

Да мандрива понравилась хороший дистр, висты и правда в сторонке нервно покуривает.. 
но мне больше если честно убунту понравился, один из самых лучших переводов какой я видел, да и приятный интерфейс, хоть я больше и стороник кде но в кубунту перевод ещё неахти..))

----------


## sergey_gum

убунта-это дебиан в немного недоделаной обертке.....своего рода конструктор........

----------


## Ego1st

это скорее что-то типа лайф сиди..  чем недоделаная обработка=))

----------


## sergey_gum

Тока толку от этого лайф сиди.....кнопка получше будет  :20:

----------


## Sunix

не ну линукс уж я точно ставить не готов %) у нас взаимная непереносимость, у меня начинается несварение и ваще он мне противопоказан. (скорее висту поставлю чем линукс)
Мне вот PC-BSD приглянулся, как-нибудь поставлю вместо висты.

----------


## sergey_gum

*Sunix*
MacOS поюзай.............

----------

